# Bunch O Pocket Pieces Incl Vintage Marathon!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got a bunch back from the cleaners. All are near mint honestly just can't wait till I get my fusee and Leeds back.

Notice the vintage Marathon. And it is original, had it fixed, my dad has 2 one of which still worked and this one that was dead. Now works great. He would have had these in the 60's vs. wearing a wrist watch around farm machinery.

Always in one pic I get something, damn blue lint on the glass of the Elgin, never noticed until after! Enjoy the pics! Shal;l have to make an album soon of pocket pieces


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Really like that Longines, James. Nice simple hands with awesome looking numerals !

Enjoy it mate

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE MMMM


----------

